# Furacão Wilma (Atlântico 2005)



## Dan (17 Out 2005 às 17:10)

Cá está o Wilma, o último da lista   Por enquanto ainda só tempestade tropical mas rapidamente deve passar a Furacão.


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2005 às 17:32)

Sim mas NHC alargou a sua esfera de direcção e vai direito ao golfo do México com aquelas águas quentes não sei não.... PARA N.O. OUTRA VEZ??  
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/storm/storm1.html


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2005 às 10:08)

O NHC com ajuda de vários modelos já definiu melhor a situação e está previsto que chegue à costa W da Flórida, mas um pequeno problema, i.e. até aos USA não passa por terra e o seu fortelecimento é muito provável e poderá ser um Furacão intens. sup. a 3 na escala de Safir! *(um padrão igual ao que aconteceu em 1998 com a formação furacão Mitch)*  
Um padrão, que segundo o NHC, idêntico aos anos 30, 40 e 50, não sendo nada de novo. Isto é bom sinal para um padrão de Outono, que irá regressar a partir do fim de Outubro.  

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/180300.shtml


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2005 às 11:44)

Se a Wilma tiver o mesmo feitio da mulher do Flinstone, poderá ser um nome a recordar... vejam esta energia na sua formação e se for para o golfo sem passar por terra não sei não....


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2005 às 13:43)

*Furacão Wilma*

 Projecção do Hurricane halley vai para a Flórida Pensacola beach


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2005 às 09:48)

O Wilma já atingiu a categoria máxima.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCUAT4+shtml/190629.shtml?


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2005 às 14:01)

O Furacão Wilma intensifica-se e estabelece um novo mínimo de pressão atmosférica até hoje registado no Atlântico (882 mb).
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATWDAT+shtml/191216.shtml?


----------



## Seringador (19 Out 2005 às 15:44)

é verdade DAN, esta época os records não param de ser batidos  

Que sistema poderoso e extenso.
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/archdat/...s1km_high.24LWILMA.150kts-882mb-173N-828W.jpg


----------



## Seringador (19 Out 2005 às 15:46)

Este loop está fabuloso a intensidade da precipitação é imensa perto do olho ou até 75 m.n.!   
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/DATA/RT/float-ir4-loop.html


----------



## Seringador (19 Out 2005 às 15:59)

Mais um Record na pressão e oficial 868mb com ventos a 250 mph (350km/h)!   
Segundo NHC nos últimos dias foi assim e NUNCA foi registada tal SITUAÇÂO  
21Z/18th - 970mb - Cat 1
00Z/19th - 954mb - Cat 2
03Z/19th - 945mb - Cat 2
05Z/19th - 901mb - Cat 4
06Z/19th - 901mb - Cat 4
07Z/19th - 892mb - Cat 5
09Z/19th - 884mb - Cat 5
12Z/19th - 868mb - Cat 5

Só 102mb em 15h????


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2005 às 16:30)

Um valor de 868 mb seria um dos mais baixos valores, ou mesmo o mais baixo valor alguma vez registado em qualquer oceano.


----------



## Seringador (19 Out 2005 às 16:42)

Mas o topo das Nuvens está aquecer o que significa que está a enfraquecer e segundo a previsão do NHC é que continuará a ser um catg. 3 ao chegar à Flórida.

ZCZC MIATCDAT4 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
HURRICANE WILMA DISCUSSION NUMBER 17
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
11 AM EDT WED OCT 19 2005

THE NEXT RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT WILL REACH WILMA EARLY THIS
AFTERNOON...BUT SINCE THEN THERE HAS BEEN LITTLE CHANGE IN THE
SATELLITE PRESENTATION...ALTHOUGH THE COLDEST CLOUD TOPS HAVE
WARMED A BIT. THE INTENSITY ESTIMATE WILL BE HELD AT 150 KT
PENDING FURTHER RECONNAISSANCE DATA. AT THIS POINT...THE BEST
ESTIMATE FOR THE MINIMUM PRESSURE IS A BLEND OF THE 881 MB
EXTRAPOLATED FROM THE AIRCRAFT AND THE 884 MB FROM AN EYE DROP THAT
SPLASHED IN 23 KT WINDS. THE AIRCRAFT REPORTED A DISTINCT OUTER
WIND MAXIMUM AND MICROWAVE DATA SHOW A FORMATIVE OUTER EYEWALL. 
EYEWALL REPLACEMENT CYCLES WILL HAVE A STRONG INFLUENCE ON THE
INTENSITY OF WILMA OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...BUT THESE ARE
IMPOSSIBLE TO TIME AND ARE NOT REFLECTED IN THE OFFICIAL FORECAST. 
ONCE WILMA ENTERS THE SOUTHEASTERN GULF OF MEXICO UPPER-LEVEL
CONDITIONS WILL NOT BE AS IDEAL AS THEY ARE NOW AND SOME WEAKENING
IS EXPECTED...HOWEVER...IT APPEARS THAT WILMA WILL STILL BE A
FORMIDABLE HURRICANE AS IT APPROACHES FLORIDA. AFTER THAT...AS
WILMA INTERACTS WITH A MID-LATITUDE UPPER-LOW...THE WIND FIELD OF
WILMA IS EXPECTED TO EXPAND CONSIDERABLY...AND EVEN GLOBAL MODELS
ARE SHOWING HURRICANE FORCE WINDS WITH THE SYSTEM AT 5 DAYS.

PRONOUNCED TROCHOIDAL OSCILLATIONS ARE BEING SUPERIMPOSED ON A MEAN
MOTION OF 300/6. THERE HAS BEEN LITTLE CHANGE TO THE FORECAST
TRACK THROUGH 96 HOURS. HOWEVER...RECENT RUNS OF THE GFS AND
NOGAPS ARE SUGGESTING THE POSSIBILITY OF A THREAT TO NEW ENGLAND. 
IN THIS SCENARIO...WILMA BECOMES CAPTURED BY A LARGE MID- TO
UPPER-LEVEL LOW FORECAST TO MOVE INTO THE GREAT LAKES REGION IN
FOUR DAYS. THE ECMWF AND IN PARTICULAR THE UKMET...BOTH OLDER
RUNS...DO NOT YET INDICATE THIS. THE FIVE-DAY OFFICIAL FORECAST
POINT HAS BEEN ADJUSTED TO THE LEFT AND FASTER THAN THE PREVIOUS
ADVISORY...BUT IS STILL MUCH FARTHER OFFSHORE OF NEW ENGLAND THAN
THE GFDL...GFS...AND NOGAPS GUIDANCE.

FORECASTER FRANKLIN


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL 19/1500Z 17.4N 83.2W 150 KT
12HR VT 20/0000Z 18.0N 84.0W 150 KT
24HR VT 20/1200Z 19.1N 85.1W 150 KT
36HR VT 21/0000Z 20.4N 85.9W 145 KT
48HR VT 21/1200Z 21.5N 86.2W 135 KT
72HR VT 22/1200Z 24.0N 84.5W 115 KT
96HR VT 23/1200Z 30.0N 77.0W 90 KT
120HR VT 24/1200Z 39.0N 69.0W 80 KT


----------



## Seringador (20 Out 2005 às 09:47)

Mesmo depois de atravessar a Flórida o Wilma ainda será um furacão catg. 1 ou 2 e com a anomalia SST ao longo da costa NE dos USA poderá alimentar o fluxo extra-tropical e influenciar as depressões(fortelacimento) nas latitudes entre 40º-50º, i.e. entre Portugal e as Ilhas Britânicas!  

Ainda falta muito tempo mas nada como analisar cenários.


----------



## Seringador (20 Out 2005 às 10:51)

Aqui está um Link interessante:

ttp://www.nasa.gov/mpeg/136417main_hurricanes2005_Wide_320x240.mpeg


----------



## Birlao (20 Out 2005 às 13:29)

É verdade que é o maior furacão de sempre no atlantico?


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2005 às 14:16)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> É verdade que é o maior furacão de sempre no atlantico?


 Deu origem ao mais baixo valor de pressão atmosférica, ao nível do mar, até hoje registado no Oceano Atlântico.


----------



## Seringador (20 Out 2005 às 15:04)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> É verdade que é o maior furacão de sempre no atlantico?



Sim de acordo com o NHC é o sistema atmosférico com menor pressão 868


----------



## Seringador (21 Out 2005 às 12:25)

Cancun vai estar mesmo no centro e o olho vai passar mesmo lá!  
http://www.hurricaneadvisories.com/tropradarcancun.html


----------



## Seringador (21 Out 2005 às 12:45)

Aqui veêm Cancun do Space Shutle, com um storm surge de 8-10m a ultima barreira será o recife de coral mas, mais uma vez, assitimos a uma densidade de edificado em cima da costa e depois não querem sofrer as consequências. Espero que estes desastres naturais sirvam de alguma coisa para melhorar o ordenamento em áreas de risco.

http://www.celestiamotherlode.net/c...s/earth/Mexico_Cancun_L6-9_BM32k_VT__jdou.jpg


----------



## GranNevada (21 Out 2005 às 12:56)

Aqui está o monstro !!!
IMPRESSIONANTE :

http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/~scottl/satmet/wilma.html


----------



## GranNevada (21 Out 2005 às 13:00)

Aqui un "loop" com todos os furacões desta temporada :

http://www.nasa.gov/mpeg/136417main_hurricanes2005_Wide_320x240.mpeg


é dos meus olhos ou a temp. da àgua do Mar desce sempre que um furacão passa por cima ...???


----------



## Seringador (21 Out 2005 às 15:03)

Cancun vai "desaparecer do Mapa" o olho vai passar mesmo por cima!
http://meteo.ec.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_vvi_100.jpg


----------



## Seringador (21 Out 2005 às 15:06)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Aqui un "loop" com todos os furacões desta temporada :
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/mpeg/136417main_hurricanes2005_Wide_320x240.mpeg
> 
> ...



Sim não é dos teu olhos  a temperatura arrefece pq o sol é impedido durante 24/36h por uma espessa massa de nuvens com um raio de 500 a 800 km e que qto mais intenso mais lentamente se move. penso que será a razão principal, acho eu


----------



## Angelstorm (21 Out 2005 às 18:21)

Correndo o risco de dizer uma asneira, penso que um furacão também será uma forma de regulação da temperatura da agua do oceano, daí que a tendência de furacões seja em agua mais quentes, evitando o aquecimento em excesso das aguas, e promovendo sua evaporação. Daí penso eu será uma das razões para os furacões deixarem um rasto de aguas mais frias por onde passam.


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2005 às 23:20)

A esta altura o Wilma ainda é um furacão de categoria 4, com ventos superiores a 220 km/h, mas as previsões apontam para um progressivo enfraquecimento.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2005 às 00:17)

A forma do Wilma revelada pelo radar de precipitação de Cancun.


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2005 às 17:26)

Chegada do furacão a Cancun





Estas imagens foram tiradas durante o dia













Impressionantes


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2005 às 19:14)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Chegada do furacão a Cancun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deve ter chovido imenso


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2005 às 19:14)

Um novo sistema a sul da República Dominica. Por enquanto, ainda só depressão tropical, mas é previsível que evolua para Tempestade Tropical.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2005 às 19:22)

Os dois sistemas.


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2005 às 14:54)

Visualização de perfil a 3D, Fantástica!


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2005 às 16:51)

Video dum membro do fórum TWO que esteve na flórida!
http://www.weather-view.com/uploads/wilma02.wmv


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2005 às 20:04)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Video dum membro do fórum TWO que esteve na flórida!
> http://www.weather-view.com/uploads/wilma02.wmv


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2005 às 20:05)

A trajectória prevista do Wilma que vai evoluindo para um sistema extra-tropical, mas ainda com ventos entre os 60 e os 118 km/h.


----------



## Seringador (26 Out 2005 às 10:59)

No fim de seman um pouco desse fluxo extra-tropical vai influenciar o desdobramento/separação da depressão numa outra secundária e que precipitação para este período!!  

http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


----------



## Seringador (27 Out 2005 às 11:43)

*Nasceu A  Tempestade Tropical Beta*

Nasceu A BETA:   

000
AXNT20 KNHC 270601
TWDAT 

TROPICAL WEATHER DISCUSSION
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
205 AM EDT THU OCT 27 2005

TROPICAL WEATHER DISCUSSION FOR NORTH AMERICA...CENTRAL 
AMERICA...GULF OF MEXICO...CARIBBEAN SEA...NORTHEASTERN SECTIONS 
OF SOUTH AMERICA...AND ATLANTIC OCEAN TO THE AFRICAN COAST FROM 
THE EQUATOR TO 32N. THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION IS BASED ON 
SATELLITE IMAGERY...WEATHER OBSERVATIONS...RADAR...AND 
METEOROLOGICAL ANALYSIS.

BASED ON 0000 UTC SURFACE ANALYSIS AND SATELLITE IMAGERY THROUGH 
0515 UTC.

...SPECIAL FEATURES...

THE BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IN THE SW CARIBBEAN WAS UPGRADED 
TO TROPICAL DEPRESSION TWENTY-SIX AT 27/0300 UTC. T.D. 
TWENTY-SIX IS CENTERED NEAR 11.3N 81.7W AT 27/0600 UTC MOVING NW 
AT 4 KT. ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1006 MB. MAXIMUM 
SUSTAIN WIND SPEED IS 30 KT WITH GUSTS TO 40 KT. SEE LATEST NHC 
FORECAST/ADVISORY UNDER AWIPS/WMO HEADERS MIATCMAT1/WTNT21 KNHC 
AND THE PUBLIC ADVISORY UNDER AWIPS/WMO HEADERS MIATCPAT1/WTNT31 
FOR MORE DETAILS. ALTHOUGH THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO MOVE 
INLAND OVER NICARAGUA...DUE TO THE SLOW FORWARD MOTION OVER WARM 
WATERS OF THE CARIBBEAN AND LIGHT WIND SHEAR IT IS EXPECTED TO 
STRENGTHEN OVER THE NEXT 12 TO 24 HOURS TO TROPICAL STROM. 
SCATTERED MODERATE/STRONG CONVECTION IS S OF 12N W OF 80W TO THE 
COAST OF PANAMA...COSTA RICA...AND S NICARAGUA.


----------

